# Where does everyone buy their meat?



## johnbphotos (Jan 21, 2014)

Seeing as we are all from Michigan I am always looking for good places to buy meat, especially stuff that is sometimes hard to find up here like flank steak, "Real" Andoule sausage, etc.

I used to buy from Jones Market in Saranac but now have been buying from Byron Meats in Byron Center where I work.

Nice thing with Byron Meats is they have the proper equipment to do 27-30 day dry aging.

Anyhow, I was just checking to see if I'm missing out on other places close to Grand Rapids.

Thank you!

JohnB

Oh, just remembered. Looking for Beef Cheek now to do Smoked Barbacoa with :)


----------



## humdinger (Jan 22, 2014)

John,
Not sure what stores are available in your area, but I like to watch the sales fliers for various grocery stores and stock up when the prices are down.

Also, I know Gordon food stores are pletniful over there near Grand rapids, so you might want to try them for pork butts and Briskets. The location near me has the best prices I've seen by at least 50cents per pound.


----------



## johnbphotos (Jan 22, 2014)

I typically like to stay away from the "big markets" like Meijer, Sam's etc. and prefer the cuts and quality I get at butcher shops. I do pay more but I honestly think I get better meat, and the ones I buy from purchase their beef, pork etc. from local farms.

I like supporting our local businesses as much as possible even if it means paying more.

We do have a GFS here but I've never shopped there.

Thank you for your input!!!


----------



## buddhageek (Jan 31, 2014)

I also recommend GFS (not just because I work there either). If you can buy directly from a farmer that is always best. The closer one can get to the source the better as far as I'm concerned. I've never been in Byron Center Meats but I've only heard good things. I sent a message to you all on Facebook about getting pork belly to try making my own bacon but never got a reply. Do you sell that?


----------



## johnbphotos (Jan 31, 2014)

Byron Center Meats does sell Pork Belly but on special order only. It takes them 2-3 days to get it and it runs around $3 per pound


----------



## buddhageek (Jan 31, 2014)

OK, thanks! I'll know where to go when I'm ready to tackle that project.


----------



## johnbphotos (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm still trying to find Beef Cheek for some Barbacoa. They were nice enough to give me a number for the slaughter house.

West Michigan Beef 616-669-1212


----------



## kbrower11 (Aug 9, 2015)

I buy most of my meat that I smoke from a local butcher.  I live in Zeeland, so I use "Bob's Butcher Block" for my meat.

Happy smoking!


----------



## b-one (Aug 9, 2015)

The GFS on 28th is carrying Tri tip around $5# last pack I bought had six in it. I usally get my meat at GFS as in there a couple times a week anyways. If you like to spend there's a shop in Easttown called EA Brady's,it's on lake drive and  they carry some great looking meat I believe it's pasture raised last time I stopped there bone in strips were $29.99# but they looked great. I'll stick to a little cheaper meat I would hate to get spoiled on the good stuff.


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 10, 2015)

Im also looking for a good place in the Howell area. I am done buying what looks to be good meat from Walmart/Meijer only to cook it and end up with mostly fat. Im talking roasts and larger cuts of meat, where you cant tell what you have till you cut into it.


----------



## rsnovi (Aug 10, 2015)

In my experience it seems like regular pork is pork to me.  I know there are some premium types of hogs which I have never tried, but I don't seem to find a lot of variation in taste between the local butcher and Meijer.  Beef on the other hand seems to be the exact opposite.  I find a big difference between a local butcher and the big grocery stores.

These are the places that I have found to provide good meats in my area:

- Jerry's Market - Tecumseh, MI (my goto place to stock the freezer)

- A&A - Jackson, MI

- Beef Barn - Jackson, MI

- Prime Cuts - Jackson, MI

- Manchester Market - Manchester, MI


----------

